# Bahria university



## AEAML (Jun 9, 2010)

salam every one ^^ 

Is Bahria university is *approved ?! 

I didn't see it in this topic here 

I hope anyone know any information help me about this ^^" 

.. and I'm in karachi now alhmdullh ^__^ 

thanks 

*


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

It is recognized by PMDC. Check here. In sindh Private Sector.
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/2205-pmdc-recognized-medical-colleges.html


----------



## AEAML (Jun 9, 2010)

abdullahm18 said:


> It is recognized by PMDC. Check here. In sindh Private Sector.
> http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/2205-pmdc-recognized-medical-colleges.html


good ^^ 

okay , also can I take USMLE after graduation and allowed to practice in the United States ?! 

thanks ^___^


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

is bahria university recognized by USA??


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it definitely is!


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't think Bahria is recognized, since its not on the FAIMER listings and I think that's a requirement in order to be eligible to take the USMLE


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

exactly its not in the list.


----------



## shakeelyousaf (Aug 15, 2010)

sorry but can i please quickly get an answer


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

shakeelyousaf said:


> sorry but can i please quickly get an answer


Bahria University is the awarding body. Look for the name of your institution in the FAIMER list.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Shifa is under Bahria and there are Shifa graduates everywhere in the US residency programs.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

DUHH  .... of course Shifa is a part of Bharia  .... we really should have put that together


----------



## jerry (May 21, 2014)

What was the last year merit of bhria medical college for MBBS ? please answer and what is the level of difficulty of their entery test :/


----------

